

Coursera Raises $49.5M Series C Funding Led by NEA - akashtndn
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/25/coursera-raises-49-5m-series-c-funding-led-by-nea-expects-second-closing-will-bring-total-to-60m/

======
sydneyliu
Really great to see this. I was a heavy Coursera user in high school (took 6-7
courses at a time) and loved it. It taught me a lot about what I was
interested in, what I hated, and pushed me to really learn things before I got
to college. Many people I know couldn't stick it out, but I finished all the
courses I started at the time and met some amazing people.

The interface and experience has come a long way since I first used them. I
hope they encourage more community building and interaction. That was one big
area that I felt was missing from the education that I've gotten through
college and high school.

~~~
akashtndn
The community aspect is one of the biggest advantages there is when it comes
to MOOCs. I have taken and completed multiple courses across different
platforms but Coursera remains my favorite by far. Especially for countries
such as India where the education system can be excruciatingly rigid at times,
it has been a lifesaver!

